# Why are some words now underlined in Red.



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

And when one rolls over them a box pops up telling about the word?

It is not just on this site, it is on several others as well, so I figure it must be something in my computer however I did not turn this function on and at times it is quite annoying.
Nancy


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it when you are logged in? If you see them only before you sign in to the site, it's part of the ad word setup on the site....but those are in green for me when I am not logged in.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Well now they are blue and underlined and if I scroll over them then a window pops up telling about what ever is underlined???? And it is when I am logged in?????? 
Nancy


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Then you have some sort of adware\spyware\malware attached to your internet browser most likely.


ETA: You can go here to follow steps on how to scan and remove http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...s-removing-spyware-updated-18-dec-2011-a.html


----------

